Ask HN: How does your team do eng scoping? - PodCurator
======
cbergoon
Often, for us, information and requirements are constantly evolving which we
counteract by having a very business oriented development team. It's not an
easily scalable solution, but it has been effective to have a developer who
understands the business involved in the process start to finish to try and
bridge the gap between user requirements and actual requirements of a working
solution.

